# Pure arab or arab cross?



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

This is gypsy. When I bought her I was told she was pure arab. I was also told she was well trained, and I KNOW that wasn't true (thankfully that didn't really matter to me).
Shes obviously the rose grey in this picture . The picture isn't that great but there are some more on her horse page that might help out a little bit more. Theres also some more on my photobucket page at Pictures by Rowzy - Photobucket


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

looks like an arab to me


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

She looks like a purebred to me, but you just never really know unless she has papers somewhere. Cute little horse.


----------



## Sonic (Jan 29, 2010)

arabs. being around for a couple thousand years probably has a few crosses here and there, maybe some quarter horse?


----------



## bearsareneat (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going to say purebred? She's a beauty, though! I'm such a sucker for a dished head.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

She looks full to me... In fact she looks a lot like my mare's filly when she was 3 years old!! wow. even the chunk missing out of her mane lol. What a cutie.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Very cute - looks pure to me too.


----------



## Lottie95 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks pure to me, beautiful! I love arabs


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would say she is a purebred and quite a nice one.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I would say pure  Cute. I am a sucker for arabs, too.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

She looks purebred to me, too. 

How old is she? She looks young.

If she's not registered, what a shame.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

She is about 9 now, the pictures with the warmblood mare in them are from last summer, but the rest of the pictures I have up on photobucket and on here are from atleast 1 year ago, most of them are older then that even, and she didn't really start to fill out until last year.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A lot of Arabians look juvenile for quite awhile.

Casper is 12 this year, and has finally lost that 'babyish' look. He now looks like a grown up horse. He's starting to act like one too, thank goodness. I thought his brain was never going to catch up! :wink:


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Pure to me and what a gorgeous horse! I'd love an Arab that colour as well as a black one. Again beautiful horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Lis, she won't stay that color. She'll eventually go completely grey/white. She may even be fleabitten. 

Casper was a lovely charcoal grey with black legs, mane, and tail when I got him. He's now a fleabitten grey with a white mane and tail. 

Dark, rose, and dappled greys always go white. It's how the greying gene works.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

She is very beautiful in coloring.... is that your house with the four car garage and one camper garage in the background? Lucky you!!!


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Such a shame, it's such a lovely colour. Same with dapples, shame they can't be frozen in that colour. Ah well, grey Arabs are gorgeous anyways.


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

She dapples out every summer, as you can see in that picture. Then she sheds out the white and gets darker every winter, but I know she will grey out eventually.



> is that your house with the four car garage and one camper garage in the background?


Yes it is.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Rowzy - oh my is she ever a pretty pretty girl. She looks almost exactly like on of our HG Esquire+ daughters here (go to our site on the foals and also sales page-look for GA E-Vakha). As a long time breeder of Purebred Arabians, my vote is that in fact she is a Purebred. If you tell me a bit about her story before you got her as much as you know, I might just be able to help you truly identify her. One good thing about finding out who the grays are that is a bit helpful. In order for her to be a gray, genetically she must have had at least one gray parent. I will look forward to hearing from you. Email me (from website) direct.

Denise Gainey
www.gaineyarabian.com


----------

